

Ask HN: Relocating to SF - Find a job before moving? - joesims

I'm 25 and currently a developer for a large company in Minnesota. I plan on relocating to San Francisco proper in the next couple of months, looking for a junior level developer position with a startup or small company. Based on my research on the cost of living in San Francisco, I figure I can live reasonably in the city for around 6 months off savings.<p>I would move out to San Francisco without having a job lined up if there would be better opportunities available when I'm already local to the area, but I don't know if that is the case. Are there major advantages to moving and getting involved in the community even before finding a position, or is it better to find a position first and then move?
======
jayswain
TLDR: Come to the city with your A game, couch surf, and go to in-house
interviews. Use good job sources, and get a recruiter working for you __before
__you get here.

I'm a 25 year old junior rails developer, and moved to the city 3 weeks ago.
I'd have to say the hunt has been humbling. I had assumed the city had tons of
companies starving for work, and so I aimed at some of the big guys. Pivotal,
Square, Twitter, Yammer, Airbnb and many others.

I've come to the conclusion, Companies have quite the pick when it comes to
Quality geeks in the bay area, So be ready to bring your A game.

After week 3, I have some offers on the table, and am beginning weigh my
options. But am still actively hunting down jobs that interest me. Other
things that could help:

* couch surfing * applying to jobs before you get here (github jobs, or your favorite web companies job page) * get a recruiter working for you - its free for you, and they have alot of sources. granted they don't have your entire best interest, it still gets you interviews.

------
IdeaVentura
I would move and spend at least a few weeks looking for a job. Get more than
one offer, negotiate the best deal you can get at the company that looks to
have the best prospects, best work environment and is the most interesting to
you.

Also spend that time doing neighborhood scouting and apartment hunting; stay
in a hotel or AirBnb until you pick the job and then get the best place close
to your offices; although beware startups often move as they grow.

Having moved to new cities myself, it takes a few iterations to find the area
where you really like living. See as much of the area as you can (rent a car),
and talk to people there. Finding the area you love as quickly as possible
will make living and working there that much better.

~~~
IdeaVentura
PS. that's not to say you shouldn't have interviews lined up before you fly
out there.

------
mapster
While its a popular story to move to SF with just the shirt on your back, I
would urge you to land a job first and not touch your savings other than for
basic relocation. Be prudent.

~~~
sejje
Why? What does he really have to lose? He's 25, assuming no real obligations.

~~~
mapster
Its all too easy to fritter away savings in a new city when you don't have a
job. In this economy, I think his chances of landing a foot-in-the-door
position are well enough to take this route.

------
NonEUCitizen
Use your vacation days at the large company and fly out to the Bay Area for
1-2 weeks, lining up some interviews before the trip.

